# 10 week old boxer puppy



## Breanna (May 27, 2009)

C&C welcome, as always. 

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. I know that only his nose is in focus, but I thought it was a decent image otherwise. 





3.


----------



## TUX424 (May 27, 2009)

The 1st photo is the best, were these photo taken with the 50 1.8, what a fun lens i got the nikon but they are all really the same. 
I like the angle in #2 but as you said the nose is in focus and not the eyes which 99% of the time should be in focus.


----------



## Dagwood56 (May 27, 2009)

The first shot is fantastic! It makes a person want to lean right in and kiss that precious pup right on the nose.


----------



## Harris (May 27, 2009)

First photo's nice, but you really caught the pup's awkwardness in the third photo, just wish his paw was fully in frame.  That's just my newbie input tho...

Gotta love Boxers, mine's my best subject (no one else will let me take random shots...)


----------



## Breanna (May 27, 2009)

Ah yes, he was very awkward! I love that stage in puppies!

He was super hyper, so it was hard to catch him still...I had a lot of cut limbs because I was trying to hurry and get the shot.


----------

